# EMTLife Holiday EMT Gift Guide 2011



## MMiz (Dec 3, 2011)

EMTLifers,

With the holidays quickly approaching, I thought it would be fun to list the top 10 gifts for EMTs this year.

*#10 - Magnum Medical Pro-Series 7-1/2 inch Shears* - $5
These make great stocking stuffers for that special EMT you know.   Opening presents by ripping the wrapping was so 2010.  Any real EMT  would cut it open as if it were a pair of designer jeans.

*#9 - Garmin Nuvi 1450 LMT GPS Navigator (w/ lifetime maps & traffic)* - $145
There are no sweeter words at 2:00 AM than "arriving at your  desination on right."  Unless your partner isn't a retired cabbie, a GPS  is an invaluable tool in helping ou get where you need to go.

*#8 - Fenix E21 Flashlight* - $35
Give the gift of light!  Playing "Marco Polo" in the  dark is no fun in the middle of the night.  It's even harder when your  "Polo" is a LifePak 15 that you left somewhere in a ditch.  A flashlight  is a great tool that will last a lifetime... or until the batteries run out.

*#7 - Panasonic - Lumix TS3 12.1-Megapixel Rugged Digital Camera* - $380
Made by the same folks that made the ToughBook in the front of the rig, this camera is sure to survive whatever you can throw at it.

*#6 - EMS Field Guide *- $22
Sometimes you just need a refresher.  Whether drug dosages, drip rates, or common lab values, The EMS Field Guide is something that I used often.  It even has extra pages to write ER phone numbers, door codes, and a list of all the clean bathrooms in the county that are open 24/7.

*#5 - A Cheap Dell Laptop* - $300+
Surf the interwebs, watch Netflix DVDs, or work on surf your favorite EMS website.  

*#4 - A Subscription to JEMS* - $44 annually
The "Conscience of EMS", the Journal of Emergency Medical Services leads the industry in providing the EMS advanced provider, instructor and administrator with clinical breakthroughs, product reviews, continuing education and more.

*#3 - A Good Pair of Boots* - $100+
A good pair of boots are invaluable when you spend most of your day on your feet.  Search one of the million+ EMTLife threads on the topic before you make any decisions.

*#2 - 3M Littmann Master Classic II Stethoscope - Black Edition* - $110
Some people associate green and red with the holidays, others blue  and  white.  In EMS there is nothing more festive than a black Littman   Master Classic II Stethoscope.

*#1 - Amazon's Kindle Fire *- $199
Because lugging around a laptop isn't always convenient, the Kindle Fire is a great e-book reader, Netflix view, web browser, and more.  Read medical journals, play Angry Birds, and troll EMTLife will ease.

Now it's your turn.  What do you think I left off the list?


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 4, 2011)

For the EMT/Medic who loves ECG's but works for a BLS agency w/o cardiac monitoring capabilities.

http://www.tmsmedicaltechnologies.com/category/Portable_ECG.html

I really want one personally.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 9, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> For the EMT/Medic who loves ECG's but works for a BLS agency w/o cardiac monitoring capabilities.
> 
> http://www.tmsmedicaltechnologies.com/category/Portable_ECG.html
> 
> I really want one personally.



Totally a whacker tool, and will probably get you in trouble if you get caught using it, but still really cool.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, but when working a BLS rig without ALS items it could come in handy


----------



## MMiz (Dec 11, 2011)

Only $159 shipped on eBay with cables and tons of pads.  Buy four and you'll have a 12 lead!


----------



## 18G (Dec 12, 2011)

I like #1 on the list... the Amazon Kindle Fire. I don't have one yet but am anxious to get my hands on one of these. The Kindle Fire would fit nicely in my backpack for work.


----------



## TatorTots (Dec 13, 2011)

OOOH!! Great list!! Gave me good ideas on what to add to my list too!


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 2011)

GREAT LIST!  alot of that i got this year. 

the garmin 1450 is AMAZING! it picks up satelites super fast and is extremely accurate with lane assist and all that mumbo jumbo. a good 145 bucks if you ask me.

i got a toshiba satelite laptop at best buy for like 260ish a few weeks ago. its super basic but definetly watches netflix and gets on here and facebook.

AND the best one so far... My gf just ordered me the master classic 2 black edition for xmas as an early present. (i was buying it online and she stopped me and had to tell me she was getting it) she works for a veterinary hospital and was able to get me the scope at cost.. which is not nearly 110 or what ever you said. pretty dang excited.

all thats on my list is to get armark (or whatever) will deliver all my uniforms so i dont have to keep borrowing some random guys shirt and pants haha


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 15, 2011)

*No Stethoscopes, stupid T-shirts, or EMS mugs for Christmas.*

If you are looking for a gift for a new or old EMS provider, I suggest:
Moments in the Death of a Flesh Mechanic ... a healer's rebirth
By Russ Reina.

This book gives a very realistic and insightful account on the topics not spoken about in the classroom or when trying to impress by regaling an audience with life and death exploits, but are very real.

At one point in an EMS career whether just passing through EMS or as a life-long pursuit, EMS persons will have to come to terms with the mental and emotional impact of regularly being around human suffering that those not involved can hardly imagine.   

After reading the manuscript and ultimately the book, I found myself identifying with many of the topics. Many times thinking “I did that” or “I had almost exactly the same experience.”

Additionally, the book gives a realistic first hand retelling of the birth and early progress of US EMS. If you know where you have been, it is easier to plot where you are going. Some things also have never changed.

If you are planning to get into EMS, having the knowledge Russ shares before you start is undoubtedly going to give you a realistic perspective of what to expect, both good and bad, as well as opening thoughts and encouraging communication about the elephant in the room most pretend does not exist.

I do not receive any benefit for my opinions on this book, monetary or otherwise, other than the perspective it brings. Were it up to me, I would make it mandatory reading for all providers. Absent that ability, all I can do is bring it to your attention.

The benefit of the knowledge it brings will last longer and be more valuable (What is the price you would put on your sanity or preserving your passion for your chosen career?) than any trinket you can purchase this or any other season. It will also probably cost a lot less too.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*How can we get it?*

Or should we PM you about that?
I'd add "Population 485: Meeting Your Neighbors One Siren At A Time" to that reading list.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 15, 2011)

*is there another way to get books?*

http://www.amazon.com/Moments-Death...5655/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323974342&sr=8-1


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yeah, Paperback Swap.*

Just have to wait a year or so then.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*A subscription to EMTLIFE MONTHLY.*

Make all Paypal deposits to Uncle Mycrofft......


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> If you are looking for a gift for a new or old EMS provider, I suggest:
> Moments in the Death of a Flesh Mechanic ... a healer's rebirth
> By Russ Reina.



That name sounds real familiar  

I might have to check it out. I have a list of books I'd like to read that have been in line for a while though.


----------



## spike91 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just saying...if anyone wants to give me the scope for Christmas, I'm not opposed


----------



## Karyn7806 (Dec 28, 2011)

*ipad/kindle which one?*

I would love to get an Ipad or something like it that will help with my studies in medic school.....which one is best?


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Great Suggestions... Thank You.


----------

